# Tiller



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Has anyone ever used a tiller to get rid of high spots? Pros and cons please


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I guess if you have a lot of them it would get the job done as you would have firm ground after you are done. Depending on how big of an area you are talking about you could look into renting a Dingo and a Harley Rake as that would get the job done and you wouldn't have to man handle to machine as much.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I tilled a 14k area years ago. After tilling the dirt was like flour. I found that it packed back down pretty quickly from driving a tractor pulling a chain harrow over it. When the time came to do a little over an acre in the back I opted for a Harley rake. Much much better and a lot less work.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

The area is probably 10x30 at best. This is to much for me to use a shovel which would be the cheapest way but much more work


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think a tiller would be perfect for that sized space.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> The area is probably 10x30 at best. This is to much for me to use a shovel which would be the cheapest way but much more work


I'd research the cost for a bobcat with an operator. If that was cost prohibitive then look at a Dingo.


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

Would work great to fine tune a area as you will have loose soil to rake around.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

AllisonN said:


> Would work great to fine tune a area as you will have loose soil to rake around.


I've never used one but in the spring I'll rent one from home Depot and get after it.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

So you are going with a Tiller?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> So you are going with a Tiller?


Im going to try a tiller first, during the spring and then go from there


----------

